

Rest in Peace, Google Glass: 2012-2014 - brazzy
http://uk.pcmag.com/wearable-tech/36416/opinion/rest-in-peace-google-glass-2012-2014

======
taylodl
Glass appears to be evolving similarly as the Segway. The Segway never really
caught on as unanticipated but is widely deployed in certain industry
verticals. I see the same thing happening with technology like Glass. There
are lots of applications spanning multiple industries where Glass is extremely
useful. Whether Glass ever becomes socially acceptable is another matter.

